# Obi Obi creek/Mary River



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Has anyone fished these creeks. I am going camping at Kenilworth for Aust Day weekend and was wondering if it is worthwhile, or should I head to Lake Baroon.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

hi Wayne,

There are bass in te upper mary but I haven't fished that far up it.


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Wayne,

Depending on the water level I think it would be worth a go.

I have swum/flaoted/walked the stretch of Obi Obi creek between Baroon pocket dam and Kondallia falls (have to walk out to Kondalilla).
Absolutly stunning country and some deep holes with fish in them.
This part of the river is a no fish area - Although have seen fisherman down that way and heard many reports of fish being caught.

Last time I was there the water level was very low. 
As you are further downstrem you should be OK - As long as the river is not choked with weed.

Watch out for the Eastern cod as Obi Obi creek has one of the remaining natural populations.


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

polylureosis said:


> Hi Wayne,
> 
> Depending on the water level I think it would be worth a go.
> 
> ...


Ditto - walked that stretch a couple of times a while back. Wouldn't be possible in a kayak, too many rocks but there was a stack of fish around. Didn't realise it was a no fish zone though.


----------

